# Fairytale gone bad, Rapunzel project



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

*Finally did some more work on Rapunzel. seems I can't make up my mind which direction I want this to go.
have to pick up some more stones and glue today or I would have just stayed up and finished it last night
while I was in the mood to actually work on it. The pics aren't the best with the camera phone.
I can't quite capture her in the right light. Her room is getting redecorated after I make the rest
of the furnishings. anyway here it is for now

*

fairytale gone bad- rapunzel pictures by YzButt - Photobucket


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love stuff like this! Nice use of materials and attention to detail, it looks really great!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks like prince charming never came for her....damn him. :lolkin: great job!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> looks like prince charming never came for her....damn him. :lolkin: great job!


haha!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks cool, but I have a question. Is this a prop? What are you gonna use it for?
Is that a potroast in the tower? 

I love the concept. Terrific work!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks, everyone. 
Dr, I'll use it to store stuff as an everyday thing until i run out of room lol. the bottom half still opens for storage and the top half has a secret floor. i put in a little loop handle to lift the whole floor out to access the bottom third of the canister if i wanted to.

i just uploaded more progress pics from what I added tonight. 
the size is roughly 18x6 before i add the top of the tower. the original containers were 9x5 each.

fairytale gone bad- rapunzel pictures by YzButt - Photobucket


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Lol, far out, I could have used a storage container like that back in the 70s. I like it Barbara, very inventive!


----------



## Girl of Vlad (Sep 3, 2009)

That looks like a professional job, fantastic.


----------

